# [Skin megathread] ITT we post skincare routines



## Nibba (Aug 12, 2018)

*Morning (after gym):*
1. Neutrogena oil free skin cleanser
2. Jergens natural glow moisturizer for fair to medium skin tones

*Evening:*
1. Neutrogena oil free cleanser
2. Adapalene gel/creme .10%
3. Antirougeurs daily moisturizer/sunscreen
4. Sodium sulfacetamide for any spots

*[Pills]*
1. Allergy pills (Zyrtec)
2. Multivitamin (centrum)
3. Fenugreek >500 mg (I take 610)
4. Minocycline from derm for even skin, oil control, and reducing acne-causing bacteria


----------



## ratfucker22 (Aug 12, 2018)

is there a legit research to determine what actually helps and what dpesmt? i would hate spendnig my buxs on something that doesnt work hehe


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Aug 12, 2018)

Damn, that's a pretty intensive routine. I have some cocoa butter that I use to moisturize dry hands during winter and dry elbows after planking. I might look into incorporating a facial moisturizer in years to come. I've heard that something as simple as mustard oil or coconut oil would work.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 12, 2018)

ratfucker22 said:


> is there a legit research to determine what actually helps and what dpesmt? i would hate spendnig my buxs on something that doesnt work hehe


I'm the same way. I'm a cheap faggot so I like to penny pinch my Jew bux. Exfoliant and moisturizer are pretty much the only two absolutely necessary things that are also cheap (minocycline works very well but is expensive)


----------



## treedude (Aug 12, 2018)

Face: Wash face frequently with water whenever you come back inside.
Scrub face with washcloth and soap when taking a shower.

Don't ever use toners they will dry your face out.

Go to a spa for a facial every 1 or 2 months so they can remove blackheads properly.

If face is itchy due to whiteheads or blackheads / dust wet a piece of a t shirt or cloth and scratch your face or nose until the black heads are scrubbed out.

Pills: Antihistamines, antibacterials if it's a bacterial problem
Check for mold or fungus build up in your showerhead it gives you the same effects as dandruff.

If your face is just completely awful and you look like a burn victim use ask a dermatologist to prescribe retinol.
It sheds your skin, so new layers will form.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 12, 2018)

treedude said:


> Face: Wash face frequently with water whenever you come back inside.
> Scrub face with washcloth and soap when taking a shower.
> 
> Don't ever use toners they will dry your face out.
> ...


This is terrible advice for people with sensitive skin boyo. Never scrub it unless you're using a spin brush made for skin especially not with a wash cloth. And washing frequently is a bad idea. Just makes the skin more oily and dry


----------



## LifeIsNEET (Aug 12, 2018)

Helping me twinkmaxx hard. Def reccommend.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 12, 2018)

LifeIsNEET said:


> Helping me twinkmaxx hard. Def reccommend.



He has beautiful skin. It may not be perfect but no one's is tbh

Edit: he uses the same avene antirougers moisturizer as me what a beast


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Aug 12, 2018)

Personally, for my situation I find skincare in terms of cleansers to be a waste of time as it only irritates and causes more acne. 

I had mega clear skin up until I was ~19 or so, then in uni because of the stress I started getting massive cystic acne that I couldn't stop no matter what. Minocyclin and cleansers with salicylic acid only made it worse. The only saving grace was accutane-maxxing but I basically waited until 22 to get it because I was poor and saving money until I could afford it, but this fucked up my skin pretty bad so I have some bad ice pick scars on my temples and some on my cheeks.

I took it for ~ one year, and it cleared my skin up so well but make your skin dry as fuck when taking it, but completely worth it. I only get the occasional pimple now which I take care of tretinoin cream like differin. 

Tbh now I only use tretinoin for spot treatment and nivea soft for moisturizing. IMO isotretinoin is the only scientifically proven med to actually prevent acne, especially if cystic. Other treatments are snake oil on the level of the pro-active shit that was going on in the mid 2000s.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 12, 2018)

looksmaxxtocope said:


> Personally, for my situation I find skincare in terms of cleansers to be a waste of time as it only irritates and causes more acne.
> 
> I had mega clear skin up until I was ~19 or so, then in uni because of the stress I started getting massive cystic acne that I couldn't stop no matter what. Minocyclin and cleansers with salicylic acid only made it worse. The only saving grace was accutane-maxxing but I basically waited until 22 to get it because I was poor and saving money until I could afford it, but this fucked up my skin pretty bad so I have some bad ice pick scars on my temples and some on my cheeks.
> 
> ...


Cystic acne is a whole nother beast. Routines like the one I posted aren't snake oil, they just are designed for different types of skin/acne. Obviously accutane will clear your skin up almost guaranteed but the side effects and blood work make it useless for most people who have mild-moderate acne like I used to


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 12, 2018)

I wash my face with only water but this may be a new part of my ascension plan


----------



## Nibba (Aug 12, 2018)

@Sergeant @knajjd
@Weed
@Master 

Sticky this thread so people post all skin related matters here


----------



## Anguish (Aug 12, 2018)

How do i get rid of black spots in my nose?


----------



## Nibba (Aug 12, 2018)

Anguish said:


> How do i get rid of black spots in my nose?


The simple answer is pore strips, which are unhealthy

The better answer is that you don't because they're mostly sebacious filaments which are actually good for the skin, and they will fill back in anyway even if you do take them out


----------



## Deleted member 6 (Aug 13, 2018)

Nibba said:


> @Sergeant @knajjd
> @Weed
> @Master
> 
> Sticky this thread so people post all skin related matters here


Alright, I did it.


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Aug 13, 2018)

Any one here taking HGH or doing red light therapy for skin ? I’ve heard awesome things about both


----------



## UBER (Aug 13, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> Any one here taking HGH or doing red light therapy for skin ? I’ve heard awesome things about both


I will soon and will update


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Aug 13, 2018)

UBER said:


> I will soon and will update


Your doing both ?


----------



## UBER (Aug 13, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> Your doing both ?


Not both, but pretty high doses of GH peptides.
I heard it's mad good for skin and hair.
But I still didn't test yet. 
Are you planning?


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Aug 13, 2018)

UBER said:


> Not both, but pretty high doses of GH peptides.
> I heard it's mad good for skin and hair.
> But I still didn't test yet.
> Are you planning?


Yeah. Low dose hgh. I’ve been meaning to start red light .. just can’t bring shelf to commit and do it consistently tbh. There’s a place 15 mins from me, need to do like 30 mins a day for it to be worthwhile..


----------



## Nibba (Aug 13, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> Yeah. Low dose hgh. I’ve been meaning to start red light .. just can’t bring shelf to commit and do it consistently tbh. There’s a place 15 mins from me, need to do like 30 mins a day for it to be worthwhile..


Blue light therapy is also extremely legit. Stops your skin from creating oil as much and clears up blackheads and bumps in literally one use. I use Conair brand bluelight to help when my skin gets moderate breakouts


----------



## Mrhaircut33 (Aug 13, 2018)

Nibba said:


> *Morning (after gym):*
> 1. Neutrogena oil free skin cleanser
> 2. Jergens natural glow moisturizer for fair to medium skin tones
> 
> ...


What do the allergy pills (Zyrtec) do for your skin?


----------



## Nibba (Aug 13, 2018)

Mrhaircut33 said:


> What do the allergy pills (Zyrtec) do for your skin?


Reduce inflammation and irritation caused by allergens


----------



## Mrhaircut33 (Aug 13, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Reduce inflammation and irritation caused by allergens


That’s probably a better alternative to abusing sudafed, which is what I’ve been doing the past year, huh


----------



## Nibba (Aug 13, 2018)

Mrhaircut33 said:


> That’s probably a better alternative to abusing sudafed, which is what I’ve been doing the past year, huh


Yeah Sudafed can fuck you over if you keep taking it like that. It reduces your tolerance


----------



## RobticaI (Aug 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> This is terrible advice for people with sensitive skin boyo. Never scrub it unless you're using a spin brush made for skin especially not with a wash cloth. And washing frequently is a bad idea. Just makes the skin more oily and dry


I use ground coffee beans to exfoliate and they're pretty harsh, but I haven't noticed anything bad from it, I have very sensitive skin too.


Nibba said:


> Blue light therapy is also extremely legit. Stops your skin from creating oil as much and clears up blackheads and bumps in literally one use. I use Conair brand bluelight to help when my skin gets moderate breakouts


I'll try this out.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Aug 14, 2018)

ratfucker22 said:


> is there a legit research to determine what actually helps and what dpesmt? i would hate spendnig my buxs on something that doesnt work hehe


Most products don't work. Don't waste your money experimenting around. If you have clear skin, just apply moisturizer once or twice a day. Always wear sun cream when the sun is shining. If you have acne, take accutane.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 14, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Most products don't work. Don't waste your money experimenting around. If you have clear skin, just apply moisturizer once or twice a day. Always wear sun cream when the sun is shining. If you have acne, take accutane.


Prescription treatments work. Otc does not. Accutane should only be used by people with cystic acne. Using it for anything else is dangerous and terrible advice


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Aug 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Prescription treatments work. Otc does not. Accutane should only be used by people with cystic acne. Using it for anything else is dangerous and terrible advice


I agree. When I say acne I always mean really visible mediocre-severe acne like I have to deal with. Of course I would not recommend using accutane when the person only has a few pimples.
Really serious acne however cannot be treated without heavy medications such as isotretinoin.
When someone gets unclear skin occasionally, my advise would be to cut out dairy and have a really high zinc and vitamin A intake.


----------



## Deleted member 6 (Aug 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Prescription treatments work. Otc does not. Accutane should only be used by people with cystic acne. Using it for anything else is dangerous and terrible advice


There are some lighter alternatives with tretinoin( Retin A ) in them. My doctor prescribed me an ointment for mild acne back then. Accutane is mostly for extremely severe cases


----------



## StoicSperg (Aug 14, 2018)

LifeIsNEET said:


> Helping me twinkmaxx hard. Def reccommend.



Reviewincel has amazing skin, but it just goes to show that being a top 20% man takes ALOT more than that. He is still review_incel_ after all.


----------



## L A C U N A (Aug 14, 2018)

Retin-A is the foundation and king of skincare

If you don't use retin-A every other day and wear sunscreen every day you might as well not even have a skincare routine


----------



## LifeIsNEET (Aug 14, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> Reviewincel has amazing skin, but it just goes to show that being a top 20% man takes ALOT more than that. He is still review_incel_ after all.



Oh for sure. It's kind of nice because as I've improved I've had to do less and less. With that being said the amount of hours I've put into self-improvement is insane. It's kind of discouraging because my window to really enjoy this may only be 15-20 years at best as well. I'm glad because I may get to live out my dream 3-year window as a musician after all though thanks to actually working hard.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 14, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> Reviewincel has amazing skin, but it just goes to show that being a top 20% man takes ALOT more than that. He is still review_incel_ after all.


>Reviewincel
Audibly caged


----------



## StoicSperg (Aug 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> >Reviewincel
> Audibly caged


Audibly caged=?


----------



## Nibba (Aug 14, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> Audibly caged=?


Google lookism cage gif


----------



## alexwillsucceed (Aug 14, 2018)

*Morning-*
1. Double cleanse ( First with Almond/JoJoba oil and then massage it into my skin for a few minutes and then wash it off with luke warm water, wet a face towel with luke warm water and squeeze the excess water out and then pat it on my skin to remove the oil. After I cleanse with African Black soap)

2. Essence (Next would be toner but toners are too harsh for skin. Essences are more gentle for skin. This is very common in Asian skincare)

3. Serum 

4. Facial mist

5. Moisturizer 

6. Sunscreen (This is very important to prevent early signs aging of course.)

*Evening-*
1. Double cleanse (The same way I mentioned for my morning cleansing routine.)

2. Essence

3. Serum

4. Eye cream

5. Acne treatment cream

6. Acne scar cream

7. Moisturizer

I have a combination skin type by the way. Every Saturday and Sunday I take a break from skin care. And only cleanse and wear sunscreen during the day to let my skin "breathe". Also I forgot to mention this but I also wear a sheet or clay face mask once a week. And also exfoliate once a week. As for my body I just keep it moisturized with Shea butter.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 14, 2018)

alexwillsucceed said:


> *Morning-*
> 1. Double cleanse ( First with Almond/JoJoba oil and then massage it into my skin for a few minutes and then wash it off with luke warm water, wet a face towel with luke warm water and squeeze the excess water out and then pat it on my skin to remove the oil. After I cleanse with African Black soap)
> 
> 2. Essence (Next would be toner but toners are too harsh for skin. Essences are more gentle for skin. This is very common in Asian skincare)
> ...


wow that's even more intense than mine, almost like bateman's from american psycho lol. i'll bet you have perfect skin from that


----------



## alexwillsucceed (Aug 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> wow that's even more intense than mine, almost like bateman's from american psycho lol. i'll bet you have perfect skin from that


Lol you have a nice skincare routine though. Mine is a bit excessive I admit.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 14, 2018)

alexwillsucceed said:


> Lol you have a nice skincare routine though. Mine is a bit excessive I admit.


i wouldn't call it excessive...just thorough. i like it alot actually. i'm glad im not the only one that realizes that toners are harsh and don't work well...which leads me to ask: what essence do you use and what is the purpose and effect of it?


----------



## alexwillsucceed (Aug 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> i wouldn't call it excessive...just thorough. i like it alot actually. i'm glad im not the only one that realizes that toners are harsh and don't work well...which leads me to ask: what essence do you use and what is the purpose and effect of it?


Essence is like a blend between a toner and a serum it's just better for skin compared to traditional toners. I would say alot of the Korean and Japanese essences. The one I use is a bit expensive but there are more cheaper options for essence. But the one I use is a Japanese brand called "SK-II".


----------



## Nibba (Aug 14, 2018)

alexwillsucceed said:


> Essence is like a blend between a toner and a serum it's just better for skin compared to traditional toners. I would say alot of the Korean and Japanese essences. The one I use is a bit expensive but there are more cheaper options for essence. But the one I use is a Japanese brand called "SK-II".


thank you for the information. i might incorporate this into my routine. my pores are a bit largish but not really that noticable from a normal distance. anyway, will essence help with that?


----------



## alexwillsucceed (Aug 14, 2018)

I 


Nibba said:


> thank you for the information. i might incorporate this into my routine. my pores are a bit largish but not really that noticable from a normal distance. anyway, will essence help with that?


I actually have the same problem with my pores but I find that clay masks help. I don't know if they would help you or not for sure I was just saying what works for me. But they did minimize them slightly while also it helps with clogged pores.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 15, 2018)

alexwillsucceed said:


> I
> 
> I actually have the same problem with my pores but I find that clay masks help. I don't know if they would help you or not for sure I was just saying what works for me. But they did minimize them slightly while also it helps with clogged pores.


hmmm i'll have to look into this. thank you boyo


----------



## You local thot (Aug 16, 2018)

Currently taking certain vitamins to help my acne:
Zinc50mg(it a lot but helps with seriously bad acne)
Fish oil 2 times daily
Calcium 
Vitamin D

I also use a face scrub and Vitamin A oil for my skin. 
For my scars i have just started to use a demapen, seems to help to hide them and smooth it out.

Hardest part is trying not to pick at them.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 16, 2018)

You local thot said:


> Currently taking certain vitamins to help my acne:
> Zinc50mg(it a lot but helps with seriously bad acne)
> Fish oil 2 times daily
> Calcium
> ...


I've been wondering about a dermapen

Can you explain to me how it works and like how you use it I guess?


----------



## You local thot (Aug 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I've been wondering about a dermapen
> 
> Can you explain to me how it works and like how you use it I guess?



 currently following this guys routine, just be very careful and sterilize, or get a disposable for the pen.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Aug 18, 2018)

Putting anything that isn't water on my face usually makes my eczema flare up.


----------



## YalaDAMNchili (Aug 21, 2018)

Anybody here with any experience with Tiege Hanley? From what I can tell it's more affordable and simple than other brands and as long as it's not too much worse than the big name brands I think the price makes it worth it


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 21, 2018)

YalaDAMNchili said:


> Anybody here with any experience with Tiege Hanley? From what I can tell it's more affordable and simple than other brands and as long as it's not too much worse than the big name brands I think the price makes it worth it



Lol, wrong Brand to post about on @Nibba 's thread ?. He hates Alpha M. Tbh, the Alpha M channel helped me out sooo much like 2-3 years ago but now his channel is shit. Half his video is talking about whatever sponsor he has. And he tries to get the unrelated sponsor into his video so hard using the most retarded excuses. His content went to shit tbh. Never tried Teige Hanley but I hear good things.


----------



## YalaDAMNchili (Aug 21, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Lol, wrong Brand to post about on @Nibba 's thread ?. He hates Alpha M. Tbh, the Alpha M channel helped me out sooo much like 2-3 years ago but now his channel is shit. Half his video is talking about whatever sponsor he has. And he tries to get the unrelated sponsor into his video so hard using the most retarded excuses. His content went to shit tbh. Never tried Teige Hanley but I hear good things.



Damn lol my bad @Nibba. I agree his channel is terrible nowadays but i still remember some of his stuff from before. I'll probabaly check it out because of convenience


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 21, 2018)

YalaDAMNchili said:


> Damn lol my bad @Nibba. I agree his channel is terrible nowadays but i still remember some of his stuff from before. I'll probabaly check it out because of convenience



Also try seeing if there could be something in your diet affecting your skin. Thats the case a lot of the time.


----------



## YalaDAMNchili (Aug 21, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Also try seeing if there could be something in your diet affecting your skin. Thats the case a lot of the time.


very recently almost a month ago i started researching and getting my diet straightened out and now that school is starting again meal prep will be easier for me so it's a matter of time before my skin starts improving as a result


----------



## Nibba (Aug 21, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Lol, wrong Brand to post about on @Nibba 's thread ?. He hates Alpha M. Tbh, the Alpha M channel helped me out sooo much like 2-3 years ago but now his channel is shit. Half his video is talking about whatever sponsor he has. And he tries to get the unrelated sponsor into his video so hard using the most retarded excuses. His content went to shit tbh. Never tried Teige Hanley but I hear good things.


Lmaooo I used to like his channel. Helped with my self esteem when I was incel for sure...now he's just a sell out and a shell of his former self, as you said


YalaDAMNchili said:


> Damn lol my bad @Nibba. I agree his channel is terrible nowadays but i still remember some of his stuff from before. I'll probabaly check it out because of convenience


Lmao it's all good my G


----------



## BonePressed (Aug 25, 2018)

I have never had acne. My skin has always been perfect and I don't do any of this shit. It's all genetics boyo


----------



## Tricky (Sep 1, 2018)

I've been doing this routine for the past weekish, and it's helped a lot. I'm sure it could be improved, IDK if a Toner or Exfoliator could help

*Skin*

_Morning_
-Kyoku for Men Facial Moisturizer
-Brickell Restoring Eye Balm (I have pretty wrinkly eyes w/ dark circles)

_Evening_
-Benzoyl Peroxide 10% Cream
-(Every other night) Charcoal Powder for my Teeth
-(Twice a week) Kyoku for Men Lava Face Mask
-Brickell Restoring Eye Balm


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 2, 2018)

How effective is beta carotine? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 2, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> How effective is beta carotine? Has anyone tried it?


I've heard good things but you gotta take kind of a lot of it iirc don't take my word for it tho

Don't want anyone here dead from vitamin overdose lol


----------



## Tricky (Sep 2, 2018)

@11gaijin @Nibba OK, this took a fuck ton more time than I expected to research. A study was done in Aus on the cosmetic effects of Beta Carotene, and the participants were given 30,000 IU of Carotene daily over the course of 12 weeks. People rating the Skin of the participants (the Hair, Neck, and Ears were covered by a black oval) consistently found the "After" pictures to be more attractive. I can't say if this is a safe amount, I'll need to keep digging for that info, but it's worth noting that most over the counter supplements have a 25,000IU dosage, so I would be surprised if it was harmful.


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 2, 2018)

Tricky said:


> @11gaijin @Nibba OK, this took a fuck ton more time than I expected to research. A study was done in Aus on the cosmetic effects of Beta Carotene, and the participants were given 30,000 IU of Carotene daily over the course of 12 weeks. People rating the Skin of the participants (the Hair, Neck, and Ears were covered by a black oval) consistently found the "After" pictures to be more attractive. I can't say if this is a safe amount, I'll need to keep digging for that info, but it's worth noting that most over the counter supplements have a 25,000IU dosage, so I would be surprised if it was harmful.


Thanks for posting, i will look into this.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 2, 2018)

Tricky said:


> @11gaijin @Nibba OK, this took a fuck ton more time than I expected to research. A study was done in Aus on the cosmetic effects of Beta Carotene, and the participants were given 30,000 IU of Carotene daily over the course of 12 weeks. People rating the Skin of the participants (the Hair, Neck, and Ears were covered by a black oval) consistently found the "After" pictures to be more attractive. I can't say if this is a safe amount, I'll need to keep digging for that info, but it's worth noting that most over the counter supplements have a 25,000IU dosage, so I would be surprised if it was harmful.


Nice find boyo I will be hopping in this soon tbh


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 3, 2018)

Does losing body fat make your skin look better? I mean I feel that at low bf your skin might be tighter so any scars and unevenness will be less visible due to the stretching or is this cope?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 3, 2018)

Super acedotal, but a study done on older cyclists (who tend to be skinny) did show that they look younger.





I'll keep digging.

Reporting back: OK, so losing fat means that the keratin (dead skin cells) that makes up the superfical layer of your skin changes, but not that much, which is why people have lose skin. The only surefire way to make your skin "tighter" is to gain muscle. Heavy compound movements tend to have the side effect of causing strain in your face, leading to more muscle. Here's a chart of where they are, your best bet is to perform Deadlifts/Squats alongside a targeted routine on the areas you think need the most work.




@11gaijin ^


----------



## Nibba (Sep 3, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Super acedotal, but a study done on older cyclists (who tend to be skinny) did show that they look younger.
> View attachment 363
> 
> I'll keep digging.
> ...


I think this is because that excercise increases the release of GH, which might help skin quality and collagen


----------



## satoshisacuck (Sep 3, 2018)

Alright I need help, I have a small age spot on my nose and I get it since May, how do I get rid of it, it doesn't seem to be going away any time soon.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 3, 2018)

satoshisacuck said:


> Alright I need help, I have a small age spot on my nose and I get it since May, how do I get rid of it, it doesn't seem to be going away any time soon.


Use retin A as an exfoliator. If that doesn't work after a month or two, get surgery


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 3, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Super acedotal, but a study done on older cyclists (who tend to be skinny) did show that they look younger.
> View attachment 363
> 
> I'll keep digging.
> ...



Gain too much muscle too fast like in a steroid cycle and you get this:



Luckily, a foid said they turned her on, and they fade with time. Worse case scenario I get surgery which is pretty cheap and simple with laser.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 3, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Gain too much muscle too fast like in a steroid cycle and you get this:
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, a foid said they turned her on, and they fade with time. Worse case scenario I get surgery which is pretty cheap and simple with laser.



Dude it's a mark of progress. Don't get rid of em. Shows hard work and dedication. Also Mysterious to foids cuz it looks like you have an interesting past and are tough or whatever


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Gain too much muscle too fast like in a steroid cycle and you get this:
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, a foid said they turned her on, and they fade with time. Worse case scenario I get surgery which is pretty cheap and simple with laser.



i have the same shit but not that much stretch marks
they will turn white and blend with your skin after a year or so


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Sep 3, 2018)

Nibba said:


> 1. Neutrogena oil free cleanser
> 2. Adapalene gel/creme .10%



I use differin which has the same amount of Adapalene in a gel. I also put on benzoyl peroxide (10%) aswell. Considering the Neutrogena cleanser as well. How do you wipe off the excess dry cream afterward? i tend to use a baby wipe and if i just use water it gets all flaky and shit


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> I use differin which has the same amount of Adapalene in a gel. I also put on benzoyl peroxide (10%) aswell. Considering the Neutrogena cleanser as well. How do you wipe off the excess dry cream afterward? i tend to use a baby wipe and if i just use water it gets all flaky and shit


I generally just wash my face and apply moisturizer right after in the morning. Is that when you're talking about having flakes?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 4, 2018)

Started my Beta Carotene supplementation, 25,000IU daily. I'll be taking pictures every week to compare progress. I'm a light olive skinned person, so I'm curious what I'll look like at the end.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Started my Beta Carotene supplementation, 25,000IU daily. I'll be taking pictures every week to compare progress. I'm a light olive skinned person, so I'm curious what I'll look like at the end.


light olive is pretty much ideal man. this should only be used by naturally pasty white guys like myself


----------



## Tricky (Sep 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> light olive is pretty much ideal man. this should only be used by naturally pasty white guys like myself



Downside is black hair, so I'm trying to see if the skin compliments my hair better.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Downside is black hair, so I'm trying to see if the skin compliments my hair better.


Hmm will you be ?️osting full face or just eyes up?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 4, 2018)

I posted a face pic a few days ago, check my post history. As for the future pics, I'll do full face


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Tricky said:


> I posted a face pic a few days ago, check my post history. As for the future pics, I'll do full face


That's probably for the best my dude


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 4, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Started my Beta Carotene supplementation, 25,000IU daily. I'll be taking pictures every week to compare progress. I'm a light olive skinned person, so I'm curious what I'll look like at the end.



What is your aim by taking this supplement?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> What is your aim by taking this supplement?


Skin tone maxing


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Skin tone maxing



What does that mean? Darkening it? Whitening it? Smoothifying it? Acne-freeing it?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> What does that mean? Darkening it? Whitening it? Smoothifying it? Acne-freeing it?



That's a great question. I've seen people with skin tones somewhat similar to mine have a lighter, more attractive appearance after taking it. I'm going to try it for 12 weeks and see how it looks. If I happen to dislike the change, I'll stop taking it.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> What does that mean? Darkening it? Whitening it? Smoothifying it? Acne-freeing it?


I already have glowing, acnefree skin, I just wanna change the color just a bit. I have tanned skin I just want a more orange hue to it (carotenoid tan)


----------



## Tricky (Sep 5, 2018)

@Nibba Got any pro MLG blackhead advice?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 5, 2018)

Tricky said:


> @Nibba Got any pro MLG blackhead advice?


Honestly pore strips should NOT be used, as they strip the skin of important keratin filaments in the skin. Blackheads can be removed with exfoliant masks or adapalene, retinol, etc. paired with a skin spin-brush (I use Conair brand). Or you can use home dermastamping


----------



## Tricky (Sep 5, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Honestly pore strips should NOT be used, as they strip the skin of important keratin filaments in the skin. Blackheads can be removed with exfoliant masks or adapalene, retinol, etc. paired with a skin spin-brush (I use Conair brand). Or you can use home dermastamping


How's this? https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015Q4MDB8/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## Nibba (Sep 5, 2018)

Tricky said:


> How's this? https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015Q4MDB8/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


Yep and once you get them make sure to read the directions, mine works really well when moving it in counterclockwise circles, so there might be tips like that on the specific brush tbh


----------



## satoshisacuck (Sep 7, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Honestly pore strips should NOT be used, as they strip the skin of important keratin filaments in the skin. Blackheads can be removed with exfoliant masks or adapalene, retinol, etc. paired with a skin spin-brush (I use Conair brand). Or you can use home dermastamping



What about baking soda? I got strips and that shit doesn't remove blackheads for some reason. Should I baking soda my nose with a mix?


----------



## Fucked in the head (Sep 7, 2018)

Does anyone know about jessner glycolic acid peels?

I have some acne scarring on my temples and upper cheeks, but luckily it is shallow.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 7, 2018)

Fucked in the head said:


> Does anyone know about jessner glycolic acid peels?
> 
> I have some acne scarring on my temples and upper cheeks, but luckily it is shallow.


Peels are okay, but dermastamping would actually benefit you the most


----------



## Fucked in the head (Sep 7, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Peels are okay, but dermastamping would actually benefit you the most


I'll check it out


----------



## Swagwaffle (Sep 10, 2018)

i highly doubt fucked up skin can be fixed. My skin is fucked up . Its not acne or anything its just real pale with black heads n shit.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 10, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> i highly doubt fucked up skin can be fixed. My skin is fucked up . Its not acne or anything its just real pale with black heads n shit.


Dermastamping and exfoliant boyo. Supplement 20k-30k iu of beta carotene to fix coloring


----------



## Tricky (Sep 10, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> i highly doubt fucked up skin can be fixed. My skin is fucked up . Its not acne or anything its just real pale with black heads n shit.



All of those things are fixable, especially the pale part.


----------



## Blitz (Sep 11, 2018)

@Nibba Need some more info regarding "Sodium sulfacetamide for any spots" and blue light face therapy for breakouts since i have this problem too. Do you get sodium sulfacetamide in cream form to apply on face? I let spots fade by themselves but that takes at least 1.5 week or so and until that time frame is over usually more appear.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 11, 2018)

Blitz said:


> @Nibba Need some more info regarding "Sodium sulfacetamide for any spots" and blue light face therapy for breakouts since i have this problem too. Do you get sodium sulfacetamide in cream form to apply on face? I let spots fade by themselves but that takes at least 1.5 week or so and until that time frame is over usually more appear.


Yeah get it in cream form. Mine is green tinted and helps fade the spots in 2-3 days usually


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 12, 2018)

Just dermarolled tonight. I need that Vertu Golden Glow tbh


----------



## Nibba (Sep 12, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Just dermarolled tonight. I need that Vertu Golden Glow tbh


Good job boyo. Dermastamping or dermarolling?


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Good job boyo. Dermastamping or dermarolling?


Dermarolled. Was painful as fuck


----------



## Nibba (Sep 12, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Dermarolled. Was painful as fuck


Yeah you probably used too much pressure which is why I prefer dermastamping


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 13, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah you probably used too much pressure which is why I prefer dermastamping


Well I read somewhere that the doctor who created the dermaroller said you must apply pressure if you want to see results.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 13, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Well I read somewhere that the doctor who created the dermaroller said you must apply pressure if you want to see results.


Yeah that is definitely true. But the dermastamper actually applies the correct pressure automatically


----------



## Tricky (Sep 13, 2018)

@Nibba I have some pigmentation due to former pimples that still remains. Would dermastamping help with that?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 13, 2018)

Tricky said:


> @Nibba I have some pigmentation due to former pimples that still remains. Would dermastamping help with that?


Yes as well as exfoliant and sodium sulfacetamide cream


----------



## Tricky (Sep 13, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yes as well as exfoliant and sodium sulfacetamide cream



Any brand/brands that you recommend?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 13, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Any brand/brands that you recommend?


For which boyo


----------



## Tricky (Sep 13, 2018)

Nibba said:


> For which boyo



Actually, I think it would be better if you made a Dermastamping guide. That's be pretty dope, NGL


----------



## Nibba (Sep 13, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Actually, I think it would be better if you made a Dermastamping guide. That's be pretty dope, NGL


Yeah I'll work on it later tonight cuz I got fuck all to do tonight at school t b h


----------



## Tricky (Sep 15, 2018)

@Nibba Critique my skincare routine. I can include brands if you want me too

Morning
-Eye cream
-Facial moisturizer

Evening (after shower)
-Benzyl Peroxide Cream 10%
-Eye cream

I purchased some Retinol cream to see if that would help with the Acne pigmentation/scaring around my face and below my chin. I also have back-acne, so it would be nice to get rid of that at some point too


----------



## Nibba (Sep 15, 2018)

Tricky said:


> @Nibba Critique my skincare routine. I can include brands if you want me too
> 
> Morning
> -Eye cream
> ...


If I were you I would use cleanser then use the retinol every night and put moisturizer on top of that. Start dermastamping if need be. I can explain that to you if you want or just look in the group chat I think I can't remember if I posted it there lol. 

Moisturize and cleanser in the morning and youre good


----------



## Tricky (Sep 15, 2018)

Nibba said:


> If I were you I would use cleanser then use the retinol every night and put moisturizer on top of that. Start dermastamping if need be. I can explain that to you if you want or just look in the group chat I think I can't remember if I posted it there lol.
> 
> Moisturize and cleanser in the morning and youre good



Got it


----------



## Nibba (Sep 15, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Got it


??


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 16, 2018)

My @Nibba, any suggestion of how often should I dermaroll with 0.5mm needles?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 16, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> My @Nibba, any suggestion of how often should I dermaroll with 0.5mm needles?


Since they're small, I'd say 2-3 times a week


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Since they're small, I'd say 2-3 times a week


Lol wtf that frequently? I dermarolled like once per 2 weeks lmao.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 16, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Lol wtf that frequently? I dermarolled like once per 2 weeks lmao.


I mean maybe once a week is probably ideal ngl.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I mean maybe once a week is probably ideal ngl.


Aigh thanks bro.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 16, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Aigh thanks bro.


Np man


----------



## Fucked in the head (Sep 21, 2018)

Is adapalene better or worse than retin-A?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 21, 2018)

Fucked in the head said:


> Is adapalene better or worse than retin-A?


It's pretty much the same thing ngl

I use adapalene .10% and it works really well


----------



## Fucked in the head (Sep 21, 2018)

Nibba said:


> It's pretty much the same thing ngl
> 
> I use adapalene .10% and it works really well


Can you put it under the eyes?
I already use vitamin c serum btw.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 21, 2018)

Fucked in the head said:


> Can you put it under the eyes?
> I already use vitamin c serum btw.


No I don't put it on under the eyes. Only vit c or moisturizer under eyes


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 21, 2018)

Clindamicine twice a day
tretinoine twice a day
both for acne


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 22, 2018)

Nibba said:


> *Morning (after gym):*
> 1. Neutrogena oil free skin cleanser
> 2. Jergens natural glow moisturizer for fair to medium skin tones
> 
> ...


How much does this cost monthly-wise?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> How much does this cost monthly-wise?


The adapalene and minocycline are kinda expensive since they're prescription but if you're a minor you can get them for nearly free


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 22, 2018)

Nibba said:


> The adapalene and minocycline are kinda expensive since they're prescription but if you're a minor you can get them for nearly free


I must remind you I don't live in freedomburg, but money wise how much dollars u spend?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> I must remind you I don't live in freedomburg, but money wise how much dollars u spend?


I don't know my mom buys it for me. Google all of the terms and add it up


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 22, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I don't know my mom buys it for me. Google all of the terms and add it up


I wish my parents bough me that type of shit, I'll probably need to legit work or steal something so I can fund my looksmaxxing


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> I wish my parents bough me that type of shit, I'll probably need to legit work or steal something so I can fund my looksmaxxing


Kek good luck with that man. Might wanna be careful about talking about stealing since discussing illegal activies are prohibited here


----------



## satoshisacuck (Sep 26, 2018)

What to do about dry lips?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 26, 2018)

satoshisacuck said:


> What to do about dry lips?



Chapstick not working?


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 26, 2018)

satoshisacuck said:


> What to do about dry lips?


just lick them


----------



## Nibba (Sep 26, 2018)

satoshisacuck said:


> What to do about dry lips?


Aquaphor


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Oct 1, 2018)

I do what dj Khaled does and apply cocoa butter after every shower


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 4, 2018)

@Nibba 
I just purchased a bottle of vitamin c serum (20% if that makes any difference); where and how do I apply it? And how often? Thanks.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 4, 2018)

Immanuel said:


> @Nibba
> I just purchased a bottle of vitamin c serum (20% if that makes any difference); where and how do I apply it? And how often? Thanks.


so i take it you're dermastamping? either way, rub it on your whole face after dermastamping and leave on over night. only use it on nights that you dermastamp so your skin doesn't adapt or develop a tolerance to it


----------



## jimbo1 (Oct 4, 2018)

anybody use hydroquinone?


----------



## TomathonClancy (Oct 8, 2018)

Anyone know of what I should use for making my skin whiter/fairer? I've used Fair and Lovely (an Indian product) back in high school, but I stopped because I was unsure of the side effects.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 9, 2018)

TomathonClancy said:


> Anyone know of what I should use for making my skin whiter/fairer? I've used Fair and Lovely (an Indian product) back in high school, but I stopped because I was unsure of the side effects.


4% hydroquinone cream should do the trick


----------



## jefferson (Oct 9, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Kek good luck with that man. Might wanna be careful about talking about stealing since discussing illegal activies are prohibited here


And yet we're always talking about roids


----------



## Nibba (Oct 9, 2018)

jefferson said:


> And yet we're always talking about roids


Yeah on tinychat but I'm the mod there so they can do shit


----------



## TomathonClancy (Oct 9, 2018)

Nibba said:


> 4% hydroquinone cream should do the trick


Is that alright, I hear the cream can be toxic?


----------



## Nibba (Oct 10, 2018)

TomathonClancy said:


> Is that alright, I hear the cream can be toxic?


I have no idea I just heard it works. Might wanna do some research on it


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Oct 15, 2018)

morning: cleanse (any cleanser will do), stridex if pores are prominent. double moisturize (snail cream + cerave in the tub) 50 spf sunscreen

night: oil cleanse (just use regular mineral/baby oil) this really makes my skin feel good. .05% retin A (most important part of the whole routine if you don't use retin-a you can't call yourself a looksmaxxer). double moisturize + vaseline to seal in moisture/prevent retin a flaking.


----------



## VST (Oct 18, 2018)

Bought some Face scrub and moisturiser with SPF15 and Vitamin C today, feels good.
Gonna put it on tomorrow morning.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 18, 2018)

lol


----------



## Imonlyhere (Oct 20, 2018)

Morning

Soothing creme + hylaron acid and spf30

evening
Vitamin A (actually retinol and not vitamin a itself, topically) w/o added ingredients
And twice a weak oxygen creme to exfoliate
and a retin-a creme

retin- a works great but due to my thin skin i’m hesitant to use it more often

occasionally hylaron acid/green tea mask.


----------



## TomathonClancy (Oct 20, 2018)

Anyone use this stuff before? I've been using it for the past few weeks and haven't noticed as much acne, though I can't tell for sure if its working since I had low acne to begin with.


----------



## ptethisbs (Oct 21, 2018)

im still waiting for a way to remove a ugly mole from my forhead... all the methods look like it will leave a huge scar
fml
im looking for an honest opinion on how many points my mole drops


----------



## Tricky (Oct 21, 2018)

ptethisbs said:


> im still waiting for a way to remove a ugly mole from my forhead... all the methods look like it will leave a huge scar
> fml
> im looking for an honest opinion on how many points my mole drops



Share a pic


----------



## ptethisbs (Oct 21, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Share a pic


ill send a pm soon


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Oct 23, 2018)

Anyone here use beta carotene? I've got yellowish ethnic looking skin and wanna tan it a bit. Got routines?


TomathonClancy said:


> View attachment 2099
> 
> Anyone use this stuff before? I've been using it for the past few weeks and haven't noticed as much acne, though I can't tell for sure if its working since I had low acne to begin with.


It works but you can buy the things separately for cheaper. Also there are better routines.


----------



## Unknownjpg (Oct 25, 2018)

Anyone know how to try and get rid of blackheads i legit cant get rid of em, Im on Tiege hanleys skin care for about 2 months. Skin is fairly good other then the blackheads I've tried nose strips but there not great any help? 

Also any advice trying to get rid of nasolabial folds? or can you only do surgery to fix it?


----------



## MiserableIncel (Nov 1, 2018)

Guys help me get rid of my forehead pimples and acne scars (hyper pigmentation).


----------



## Jackkal (Nov 2, 2018)

Is jergens legit? Will it tan my pale skin without cancer from sun?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Nov 21, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Does losing body fat make your skin look better? I mean I feel that at low bf your skin might be tighter so any scars and unevenness will be less visible due to the stretching or is this cope?


It's better than having plumps of fat everywhere around your face.
Low bf is ideal because it makes your face more defined, showing your cheekbones, jaw etc...


11gaijin said:


> How effective is beta carotine? Has anyone tried it?


I am trying it soon.
-------------
Skin is very underrated, Orb is haloed extremely well by his skin. making your skin firmer using vitamin C and retinol serum will also give more definition and less "buggy" eyes, in my humble experience.

This thread should be stickied for life.
@11gaijin tagging you again because the post got updated.









from the reddit post above ^


Tricky said:


> Started my Beta Carotene supplementation, 25,000IU daily. I'll be taking pictures every week to compare progress. I'm a light olive skinned person, so I'm curious what I'll look like at the end.


Please report back.
I started taking mine today, i'll update on my routine here.
But I won't know for sure if it is from supplementation due to other factors..


Intel.Imperitive said:


> lol


Can you tell me about your skin since starting AAS?
Somewhere on lookism one guy said to megadose vitamin C at 2 grams to keep your collagen production.


MiserableIncel said:


> Guys help me get rid of my forehead pimples and acne scars (hyper pigmentation).


Retinol with vitamin C serum may help.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 21, 2018)

Extra Chromosome said:


> vitamin C at 2 grams to keep your collagen production.


just dermastamp and use adapalene. vit c has negligable effect on collagen


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Nov 21, 2018)

Nibba said:


> just dermastamp and use adapalene. vit c has negligable effect on collagen


I was talking about being on a steroid cycle, where you have to keep all the skin around your body healthy. There is some truth to the megadosing, if you know about PKC.


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 22, 2018)

I moisturize my face, especially the eye area whenever I feel like it's dry.


----------



## Insomniac (Nov 25, 2018)

Sorry but had to post this.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 25, 2018)

Insomniac said:


> Sorry but had to post this.



Love this scene


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> The simple answer is pore strips, which are unhealthy
> 
> The better answer is that you don't because they're mostly sebacious filaments which are actually good for the skin, and they will fill back in anyway even if you do take them out


Damn are you a biology student or something?


----------



## Nibba (Nov 30, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Damn are you a biology student or something?


Lmao I'm a pharmacy major so I am really good at bio tbh ngl


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Lmao I'm a pharmacy major so I am really good at bio tbh ngl


Oh great.


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2018)

what about boiling water and you steam ur face with it to improve bloodflow in ur face
poorcels gtfin
will start saunamaxxing after a month tho so that won't be necessary 
tbqh


----------



## Nibba (Nov 30, 2018)

Tony said:


> what about boiling water and you steam ur face with it to improve bloodflow in ur face
> poorcels gtfin
> will start saunamaxxing after a month tho so that won't be necessary
> tbqh


Saunas help with acne. Common misconception is that acne is from dirt and shit. It's from excess sebum (oil) and p acnes (bacteria) that together clog pores and inflame them. Saunas help you to sweat it all out. Then you take a warm shower, wash ur face, then finish rinsing off with cold water to close your pores. Then apply your moisturizer


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 30, 2018)

Is Nivea creme good moisturizer?


----------



## Nibba (Nov 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Is Nivea creme good moisturizer?


Yeah it is for sure. I get loreal shit tbh. Expensive but works


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah it is for sure. I get loreal shit tbh. Expensive but works


Nice. Heard Marilyn Monroe loved it too.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Nice. Heard Marilyn Monroe loved it too.


She loved dick too


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> She loved dick too


Yeah ik. What else do you need other than a moisturizer? A deep pore cleanser?
Edit: I want my skin to shine like Patrick bateman's.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Yeah ik. What else do you need other than a moisturizer? A deep pore cleanser?
> Edit: I want my skin to shine like Patrick bateman's.


See the OP


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> See the OP


Does your skin feel very dry on minocycline?


----------



## Nibba (Nov 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Does your skin feel very dry on minocycline?


I don't use mino anymore but when I was on it, yeah my skin was dry. That's y u use moisturizer


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I don't use mino anymore but when I was on it, yeah my skin was dry. That's y u use moisturizer


Very dry skin ages very fast. You need a little bit of moisture to prevent wrinkles.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Very dry skin ages very fast. You need a little bit of moisture to prevent wrinkles.


Exactly. Moisturize every day


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Exactly. Moisturize every day


I’ve been on a skin care shit for 2 months not getting any pimples anymore but I can’t get rid of fucking blackheads, any ideas other then them nose strips, or are they the only thing I can do rn? I don’t have any other issues with blackheads other than my nose, really annoying tbh. If nose strips are the only thing would you do it everyday till there almost all gone?


----------



## Nibba (Nov 30, 2018)

Unknownjpg said:


> I’ve been on a skin care shit for 2 months not getting any pimples anymore but I can’t get rid of fucking blackheads, any ideas other then them nose strips, or are they the only thing I can do rn? I don’t have any other issues with blackheads other than my nose, really annoying tbh. If nose strips are the only thing would you do it everyday till there almost all gone?


Like I mentioned previously, pore strips or a bad idea because they strip the skin of much-needed nutrients and keratin filaments which are vital to skin function.

I would use derma stamping. In fact do that on the whole face. It promotes collagen too


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Like I mentioned previously, pore strips or a bad idea because they strip the skin of much-needed nutrients and keratin filaments which are vital to skin function.
> 
> I would use derma stamping. In fact do that on the whole face. It promotes collagen too


Cheers bra 

I will look into one now.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 30, 2018)

Unknownjpg said:


> Cheers bra
> 
> I will look into one now.


Okay man good luck


----------



## lasthope (Dec 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> *Morning (after gym):*
> 1. Neutrogena oil free skin cleanser
> 2. Jergens natural glow moisturizer for fair to medium skin tones
> 
> ...



So in the evening right after you apply Adapalene Creme you using a moisturizer?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 4, 2018)

lasthope said:


> So in the evening right after you apply Adapalene Creme you using a moisturizer?


Yep. Keeps collagen production up and prevents excess drying. If I get a pimple it's gone in 2 days


----------



## lasthope (Dec 5, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yep. Keeps collagen production up and prevents excess drying. If I get a pimple it's gone in 2 days


Will try this out right now I just use adapalene in the evening and moisturizer in the morning 

And what about sunscreen?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 5, 2018)

lasthope said:


> Will try this out right now I just use adapalene in the evening and moisturizer in the morning
> 
> And what about sunscreen?


My moisturizer that I use in the morning doibles as sunscreen


----------



## androidcel (Dec 6, 2018)

Could someone link some good cleansers? I need buy new one soon.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 6, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Could someone link some good cleansers? I need buy new one soon.


https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&ved=0ahUKEwiF-vehrYvfAhUNYK0KHWWfB6IQgTYIqwY


----------



## dogtown (Dec 8, 2018)

What’s a good face cream I could get off of amazon for everyday use ?

Is cleanser the same as a face cream ?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 15, 2018)

Nibba said:


> *Morning (after gym):*
> 1. Neutrogena oil free skin cleanser
> 2. Jergens natural glow moisturizer for fair to medium skin tones


Do you still use this moisturizer? What about sunscreen?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 15, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Do you still use this moisturizer? What about sunscreen?


Yeah I do brah. That shit has built in sun screen and gives u a tan. Perfect moisturizer imo


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 15, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah I do brah. That shit has built in sun screen and gives u a tan. Perfect moisturizer imo


I'll buy some and give it a try. I appreciate it man


----------



## Nibba (Dec 15, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I'll buy some and give it a try. I appreciate it man


Sure man no prob hope it works for you


----------



## benignice (Dec 16, 2018)

dogtown said:


> What’s a good face cream I could get off of amazon for everyday use ?
> 
> Is cleanser the same as a face cream ?


No, cleanser is not the same as face cream. Cleanser is intended for cleaning the skin whereas "face cream" usually refers to moisturizer.
As for specific products, what kind of skin do you have?


----------



## dogtown (Dec 16, 2018)

benignice said:


> No, cleanser is not the same as face cream. Cleanser is intended for cleaning the skin whereas "face cream" usually refers to moisturizer.
> As for specific products, what kind of skin do you have?









My skin looks like that


----------



## benignice (Dec 16, 2018)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 8391
> 
> 
> My skin looks like that


When you get out of the shower (without having washed your face with anything other than water) does your face feel tight like it's to sizes too small or is it okay?
At the end of the day is your face shiny and oily/greasy?


----------



## dogtown (Dec 16, 2018)

benignice said:


> When you get out of the shower (without having washed your face with anything other than water) does your face feel tight like it's to sizes too small or is it okay?
> At the end of the day is your face shiny and oily/greasy?



Yeah my face is oily and greasy at the end of the day, not really right with just water though


----------



## Nibba (Dec 16, 2018)

dogtown said:


> Yeah my face is oily and greasy at the end of the day, not really right with just water though


This is cuz it doesn't have enough moisturize so your skin goes into overdrive producing sebum (oil). Use moisturizer


----------



## benignice (Dec 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> This is cuz it doesn't have enough moisturize so your skin goes into overdrive producing sebum (oil). Use moisturizer


Yes and no. It absolutely could be the case that the skin is so dry that it is overproducing sebum (and since there's currently no moisturizer being used this scenario is quite likely), but it is also possible to have perfectly moisturized and hydrated skin and still be very oily. For some people it's just one of those things.



dogtown said:


> Yeah my face is oily and greasy at the end of the day, not really right with just water though


I'm not sure where you are in the world so these recommendations might not be easily available- let me know if you can't get them and I'll give you more ideas. 
As far as a moisturizer I'd recommend something like the Aveeno Clear Complexion Daily Moisturizer. It's light but still effective, and also contains salicylic acid which should help with any breakouts. There's no SPF in here though so you would have to wear a separate product if you wanted that (or I'd be happy to recommend something else).
As for a cleanser something like the CeraVe Foaming Facial Cleanser would be ideal. In the depths of winter or if you were feeling a little dried out, the CeraVe Hydrating Facial Cleanser would also work fine but this may feel a bit too heavy if you're not used to it.


----------



## robtical (Dec 18, 2018)

ANYONE CAN DO VITAMIN C SERUM GUIDE? WITH PRESERVATIVES AND INGREDIENTS?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 18, 2018)

robtical said:


> ANYONE CAN DO VITAMIN C SERUM GUIDE? WITH PRESERVATIVES AND INGREDIENTS?


I can do it


----------



## Sizzurp (Dec 21, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I can do it


Nibba i know u got some experience with this maybe you have the answers for it

this is my main struggle clear skin how does one achieve clear even toned glowing skin, of course diet is very important i kinda got that down, i spend i dunno over 300$ of products and countless of YT vids trying to solve this but its just keep coming back never went really away, im going to list my issues and what im currently using.

currently using
face wash
Exfoliate acid gel
Moisturizer Gel
Eye moisturizer

Acne- behind the skin the kind that hurts/ the one thats on the skin (doctor prescribed benzoyl peroxide but not sure if u should use it)
Uneven Skin tone/ blemishes
Uneven skin texture
And the WORST of all thin under eye are causing making everything visible, its not dark circles you can see veins and such and redness. 

the eye area has been my down fall my main issue i have had all my life if i can get this fixed it would change my life because if had enough of people saying i look tired and shit, causing me not to go up to girls even tho they clearly made it clear that i can approach them but i didnt of the things i struggle with, it would just make me just so much more confident. i need to somehow increase the skin density in the area im not sure how. ive read there is a filler but is temporary i know that thicker skin would permanently fix this issue before trying filler i would like to see if any topical things would help. 

much appreciated.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 21, 2018)

Sizzurp said:


> Nibba i know u got some experience with this maybe you have the answers for it
> 
> this is my main struggle clear skin how does one achieve clear even toned glowing skin, of course diet is very important i kinda got that down, i spend i dunno over 300$ of products and countless of YT vids trying to solve this but its just keep coming back never went really away, im going to list my issues and what im currently using.
> 
> ...


That pretty much sounds exactly like the skin problems that I used to have. So I would just get the products that I mentioned in the original post, and I believe there was a thread a while ago about some sort of under eye cream that would increase the skin density and get rid of dark circles but a good moisturizer can do that too. Try L'Oreal night time cream


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 25, 2018)

try bulldog skincare products , they are rly good and paraben / SLS free


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 26, 2018)

Best way to whitemax?


----------



## androidcel (Dec 28, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Best way to whitemax?


Be born as white or someone who can pass white with whitemaxxing


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 28, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Be born as white or someone who can pass white with whitemaxxing


I'd still benefit from whitemaxxing. Regardless why is there so much tanning advice on these forums, but never whitemaxxing advice.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 3, 2019)

@11gaijin re sticky this and gymcel thread people keep asking about my routines


----------



## robtical (Jan 4, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I can do it


How do you make it?


----------



## Deleted member 744 (Jan 4, 2019)

anyone knows if neo medrol is a good treatment?


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> *Morning (after gym):*
> 1. Neutrogena oil free skin cleanser
> 2. Jergens natural glow moisturizer for fair to medium skin tones
> 
> ...



what kind of skin maxxing routine utilizes such a weak sunscreen?
you are leading people astray

_______________________________________________

Morning:
1. Wash face
2. Cosrx aloe spf50 pa+++
3. 7 mg astaxanthin taken with olive oil shot
4. 2g vit c dissolved in water
5. 4000iu vit d

Afternoon:
1. 150ml tomato juice with 30 mg lycopene
2. 4000iu vit d

Evening
1. 3mg beta carotene and 150g of carrots
2. Vit c serum (not every day though)
3. Argan oil
4. 4000iu vit d


----------



## Nibba (Jan 6, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> what kind of skin maxxing routine utilizes such a weak sunscreen?
> you are leading people astray
> 
> _______________________________________________
> ...


Appreciate the effort but I live in an area with very weak UV radiation reading so more SPF is not needed. I'm not telling others to do this it's just my routine. Plus I'm not leading people astray u ogre. My skin is perfect and glowing. Pics I post every.other day proves this time and again lol


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Appreciate the effort but I live in an area with very weak UV radiation reading so more SPF is not needed. I'm not telling others to do this it's just my routine. Plus I'm not leading people astray u ogre. My skin is perfect and glowing. Pics I post every.other day proves this time and again lol


I love jergen moisturizer man, makes my face look insanely good. Only problem is, I keep some stubble and it leaves yellowish streaks where I have facial hair. Don't know what to do about it


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I love jergen moisturizer man, makes my face look insanely good. Only problem is, I keep some stubble and it leaves yellowish streaks where I have facial hair. Don't know what to do about it


Are u using the same type of Jergens as I listed in OP?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Are u using the same type of Jergens as I listed in OP?


Yes. This is what I have 
https://www.amazon.com/Jergens-Natu...g=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=7R85D8V4EZNJP40VWGYC&th=1


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Yes. This is what I have
> https://www.amazon.com/Jergens-Natu...g=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=7R85D8V4EZNJP40VWGYC&th=1


Ah nice bro. How much are you generally putting on each time?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Ah nice bro. How much are you generally putting on each time?


A generous amount. Like 3-4 pea sizes.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> A generous amount. Like 3-4 pea sizes.


Hmm that's strange


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Hmm that's strange


Do you keep your facial hair clean shaved?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Do you keep your facial hair clean shaved?


Yes very. I shave with a safety razor to get as clean shaven as possible


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yes very. I shave with a safety razor to get as clean shaven as possible


Therein lies the difference. Tomorrow I'll try applying less to the beard area and see if it's still yellowish.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Therein lies the difference. Tomorrow I'll try applying less to the beard area and see if it's still yellowish.


I mean during the summer I grew out my facial hair and it looked retarded, and I didn't have any trouble


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I mean during the summer I grew out my facial hair and it looked retarded, and I didn't have any trouble


Hmm weird. Do you rub it in particularly hard?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Hmm weird. Do you rub it in particularly hard?


Kinda yeah. I use some force


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 11, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Kinda yeah. I use some force


Alright great. I'll do that as well thanks man.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Alright great. I'll do that as well thanks man.


Yeah you don't have to be excessively forceful a little bit of pressure won't hurt. The skin is a pretty resilient organ and can recover quickly from stress


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jan 13, 2019)

How long have u been doing this routine Nibba?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 13, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> How long have u been doing this routine Nibba?


2 years give or take a few months


----------



## Zeus (Mar 23, 2019)

What about this type of acne?






Never heard of skin stamping before, should I try it? I am guessing blood will RAIN out of my face like I fought a war.


----------



## //\//\\1m054_p00d1c4 (Mar 24, 2019)

My skin is oily and very sensitive due to my treatment, I have bad acne. Before the treatment I exfoliated my skin with Cure Natural Aqua Gel (a popular brand in Japan) and I am planning to get one of the kiku-masamune lotions.
Cure Natural Aqua Gel

Morning:

Neogen, Green Tea Real Fresh Foam Cleanser or I just wash my face with warm water
Random toner (actually a facial mist) with colloidal silver
Benton, Aloe Propolis Soothing Gel
Skin79, Non-chemical Sun Block SPF50+ PA+++, I reapply it every 2 hours like you would any sunscreen (gonna get bioderma sunscreen soon though)
Evening:

Oil cleanser with tea tree oil
La rosche posay effaclar gel
the same toner
Epiduo, 0,1% adapalenum + 2,5% benzoylis peroxidum gel
I leave Epiduo to dry then I apply some Avene cream samples I got from chemist's


----------



## Sasaz2 (Apr 9, 2019)

Any idea for a good exfoliant?
I have oily skin and it's the first time i will use an exfoliant
Got a bit of acne and scars if this change the choice for the exfoliant
An other question,
Is it better to use the jergens natural glow moisturiser for face or use 3 different product designed specially for moisturising, sunscreen and selftanning?
Also any idea for eyecream and is it worth it?


----------



## Sasaz2 (May 27, 2019)

bumb


----------



## x30001 (May 28, 2019)

Nibba said:


> *Morning (after gym):*
> 
> Neutrogena oil free skin cleanser
> Jergens natural glow moisturizer for fair to medium skin tones
> ...


Minocycline as an antibiotic and Chlorhexidene Gluconate as an anti microbial. CG is miles better than benzyl peroxide


----------



## SkinnyTwinkFag (Nov 6, 2021)

alexwillsucceed said:


> Essence is like a blend between a toner and a serum it's just better for skin compared to traditional toners. I would say alot of the Korean and Japanese essences. The one I use is a bit expensive but there are more cheaper options for essence. But the one I use is a Japanese brand called "SK-II".


How’s SK II working for you? Does it minimize pore/wrinkles? Do people notice a difference on you?


----------



## Preoximerianas (Nov 6, 2021)

Had absolutely incredible skin but then ate a ton of candy over a span of a couple days and my skin broke out hard. Practically cutting out added sugar completely and most dairy from my diet.

Have concluded that the best streaks of acne free skin that I got was cutting out dairy completely. And having deeply decreased added sugar.

Tired of this acne shit.


----------

